# CAN security reps:  At least 20 "youths" recruited for Somali bad guys



## The Bread Guy (27 Jan 2011)

Somali militant group recruiting Canadian youth
CBC.ca via Yahoo, 26 Jan 11
Article link
<blockquote>Top Canadian security officials say they have intercepted or intervened in a number of cases involving Canadian youths set to join the Somalia-based militant organization al-Shabaab, but in spite of their efforts many others may have joined the group.

Canadian security officials believe at least 20 Canadian youths have been recruited by al-Shabaab — and that most of those young men have come from the Greater Toronto Area.

Al-Shabaab is based in Somalia, and believed to have links to al-Qaeda.

Canadian officials claim the group has been so successful at recruiting that it is now considered to be the number 1 threat to Canada's national security.

In an interview with CBC News, Insp. Keith Finn of Canada's Integrated National Security Enforcement Team said that in spite of the successes of intercepting some youths bound for al-Shabaab training camps, there's always concern about those who've slipped through and could eventually return to Canada as trained terrorists.

"The problem is, if they're prepared to act on it, a very small number of people can cause a great deal of damage to Canadians," said Finn ....</blockquote>

More on Canada declaring al-Shabab a terrorist organization in March 2010 here.


----------



## ballz (27 Jan 2011)

> Abdullahi Mohamed said he fears that unless the federal government reaches out to young Muslims there will be more young men from Canada joining al-Shabaab.
> 
> "Help us before they use us. Employ us before they employ us. The ball is in your court federal government. Wake up before the blood is soaked in the streets of Toronto, like it was in London, Stockholm and New York."



Who in the frig does this guy think he is??? Is he suggesting we just grab our ankles and let this threat of terrorism make decisions for us? That we should be persuaded to start preferential hiring so the wolf goes away from the door??? How about we shoot the damn wolf in the face you clown.

I hope Abdullahi Mohamed just got himself on the fricken "watched" deportation list.


----------



## Sapplicant (27 Jan 2011)

> "Help us before they use us. Employ us before they employ us. The ball is in your court federal government. Wake up before the blood is soaked in the streets of Toronto, like it was in London, Stockholm and New York."



Clearly getting them out of a war-torn s**thole and giving them a new lease on life in a safe, industrialized country isn't enough. Suddenly it's the responsibility of the Government to do everything else for them too, up to and including wiping arses. What, are they too good for burger flipping/coffee pouring/physical labour?
 :


----------



## ballz (28 Jan 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> What, are they too good for burger flipping/coffee pouring/physical labour?
> :



Yes. Didn't you read the article? They all have 10 degrees.

I can't wait for K'naan to talk about this one.


----------



## Sapplicant (28 Jan 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> Yes. Didn't you read the article? They all have 10 degrees.
> 
> I can't wait for K'naan to talk about this one.



Uhhhh.... What? I read the article, and it seemed as though he was referring to a hypothetical "You can have 10 degrees, you will never get a chance in this country". That doesn't mean they actually all have 10 degrees. They might not even have highschool diplomas yet.

What I'm saying is that by being here in the first place, they've been given an incredible chance. What they make of it is entirely up to them. I wouldn't have hated them for coming here and trying to be productive Canadians. The only reason I hate them now is because they're over there sullying Canadian passports and training up on how to bring misery to the world around them. Their fault, not the Canadian Government's.

They choose to f**k up the chance of a lifetime while others are _*struggling, fighting to eat, and wondering when they'll be free.*_


----------



## ballz (28 Jan 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Uhhhh.... What? I read the article, and it seemed as though he was referring to a hypothetical "You can have 10 degrees, you will never get a chance in this country". That doesn't mean they actually all have 10 degrees. They might not even have highschool diplomas yet.



Your sarcasm detector, like many others, is thrown off by the internet ;D I'm going to make an internet-proof sarcasm detector and patent it, we've all had ours fail due to the internet.

I get what you're saying, I completely agree. I'm just bitchin' about it.


----------



## Sapplicant (28 Jan 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> I'm going to make an internet-proof sarcasm detector and patent it




[sarcasm]
That's a GREAT idea.
[/sarcasm]


 ;D


----------



## 57Chevy (28 Jan 2011)

Abdullahi Mohamed says that he left al-Shabaab, but then goes on to tell the government to help us  ???

Maybe they are gone off to this place 
or maybe playing russian roulette in
one of a number of these training facilities


----------

